# Me playing with phil anselmo - RIP Charvel7string



## Charvel7string (Nov 16, 2013)

This may be old news but though id just post it on here today since i just got the news im in remission!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrTD7cDx6WI
also its almost xmas this is from last year https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUTdqNAR3Ks


----------



## fps (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow that's such good news, and the most amazing clip man! Our drummer went through a real hard time, he made a full recovery, and is out rocking again! Loving the whammy action on Deck The Halls too. Phil Anselmo is such a legend, nice one.


----------



## slapnutz (Nov 17, 2013)

Dude thats awesome news man!

Also that xmas clip was great, wish our local malls had metal xmas'.


----------



## DLG (Nov 17, 2013)

great news man! best of luck in beating that bullshit. 

sending positive vibes your way. 

sick vids too.


----------



## rg401 (Nov 17, 2013)

congrats dude!! just awesome!


----------



## watson503 (Nov 17, 2013)

That is awesome news - I'm so happy for you, man.


----------



## crik (Nov 17, 2013)

right *on!!!!!!*


----------



## technomancer (Nov 17, 2013)

Awesome news


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 18, 2013)

That's great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Djazzy (Nov 18, 2013)

Damn bro, that's like a childhood dream coming true for me. Congrats!


----------



## ridner (Nov 18, 2013)

saw the clip when it happened - was moved then - awesome to see you on here and hear you are doing well. thoughts are w/ you! stay strong and keep rocking!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome news bro!


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 18, 2013)

you all are the best! thank you everyone!!!


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 3, 2013)

today was my last chemo im so exited no more hospital stays!!!!!!


----------



## Hyacinth (Dec 4, 2013)

Holy shit that's you?! I randomly saw that on youtube a long time ago. Sick video! I'm really happy to hear you're cancer free dude! My brother had non-hodgkin's lymphoma and was cured about five years ago, so I know how cancer can affect not only the sufferer but also the family. What kind of cancer did you have, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Zulphur (Dec 4, 2013)

....ing great !


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats, brother!!

My dad's a cancer survivor as well (esophageal cancer) and while each situation is different, I know you dealt with some tough shit! I hope the fact that ya kicked death in the ass at an earlier age gives you the courage and freedom to continuously kick life in the ass when it gets in the way!


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2013)

That is bad....ingass, congratulations.


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 5, 2013)

A very rare soft tissue cancer called rhabdomyosarcoma


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 27, 2014)

*Final update today I officially finished my last chemo ever!!!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 27, 2014)

Charvel7string said:


> *Final update today I officially finished my last chemo ever!!!





Awesome dude!


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 27, 2014)

congrats

well done in the video too


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 27, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## rebornself27 (Jan 28, 2014)

Great news!! Congrats exellent video!


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you bro!


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Charvel7string (Feb 5, 2014)

Some bad news I had a stroke&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## ridner (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Stay positive! Hope for a quick recovery!


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 30, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/philipanselmo/posts/10152008720496331?stream_ref=10

RIP Charvel7string. I read this today and remembered this thread  Poor dude.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 30, 2014)

That's awful 

Rest in peace, man. You got to jam with Phil, now you get to jam with Dime.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2014)

EDIT: Shit... I read the first page only...


----------



## watson503 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just saw this on my facebook.... that kid had a lot of damn heart and was way too young to go. My deepest condolences to his family and friends. Rest in Peace, Peyton.


----------



## brector (Apr 30, 2014)

RIP man 

-Brian


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I was hoping it wasn't himSo sad. 
RIP, bro. This place will miss you.


----------



## narad (Apr 30, 2014)

Aw man, kills me that he cared about SSO enough to keep popping in and updating about the ups and downs.


----------



## Splenetic (Apr 30, 2014)

Terrible news. I remember seeing the video a while back, and being happy about the news of his cancer being in remission. I really hoped that he was gonna pull through. Rest in peace.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Saw this posted on Facebook today with a message from Phil .

My condolences and best wishes to his family.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 30, 2014)

RIP brother


----------



## tommychains (Apr 30, 2014)

RIP Buddy, play in the clouds now.


----------



## Alimination (Apr 30, 2014)

jesus, he seemed like he was doing better. I feel horrible, rest in peace man...


----------



## 1longhorn (May 1, 2014)

Travel well, dear brother...


----------



## kruneh (May 1, 2014)

Saw this thread today and had a blast on the first page, so sorry to read he passed away.
RIP Peyton.


----------



## Hyacinth (May 1, 2014)

..... When I heard he was in remission I was elated. Hopefully in his next life he'll somehow be led down the path of the musician again.


----------



## Skullet (May 1, 2014)

RIP mate , i'm sure you're having a blast with Dime and Rhoads up there!


----------



## Pweaks (May 1, 2014)

My deepest condolences to Peyton's family.


----------



## Insightibanez (May 1, 2014)

Excellent display of power


----------



## will_shred (May 1, 2014)

.... man. He was such a nice dude... 

This really bums me out.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 1, 2014)

Shit.

RIP Peyton


----------



## no_dice (May 1, 2014)

Sucks that he went so young. I was shocked to hear it after his earlier news of doing better.

RIP


----------



## flexkill (May 1, 2014)

Awww man SHIT! RIP little dude.


----------



## Les (May 27, 2014)

Say hi to dimebag for us little bro. RIP.

EDIT: I think mods should sticky this so everyone can see what an awesome dude Peyton was.


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 27, 2014)

RIP little bro

Thanks for sharing your story with the world. You're an inspiration


----------



## Majkel (May 27, 2014)

...., that broke my heart... I checked in on the thread to get some good vibes, and found this... Never knew him, but damn that kid had some heart. 

RIP little buddy.


----------



## DeathChord (May 27, 2014)

We have never met before but that with out a doubt is simply phucking awesome!

Play hard, Live Long.


----------



## Shimme (May 27, 2014)

Didn't read beyond the first page, that's awful to hear, I hope you're in a better place and melting faces, you seemed like a cool dude.

RIP man.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (May 27, 2014)

+1 on the sticky. Didn't realize he had passed till I watched the videos again. Cancer sucks ass. I think he kept us updated because in a way we are all part of a family on here. Whether it's the love of guitars or music that keeps us together, I've always considered sevenstring.org an important part of my life. It has introduced me to people such as Peyton, albeit only in a very informal way, and I am thankful for that. RIP man, the good ones are always taken too soon.


----------



## Winspear (May 27, 2014)

RIP badass!


----------



## DreamError (May 27, 2014)

read first page, watched video, went to page three to post that it was awesome... and .....

RIP.

Still awesome that he got to experience that, but .....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2014)

Fuuuuuck these spammers to hell. This just ruined my day.


----------



## Repner (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh man. Didn't see the tragic news until today. Waaay to ....ing young


----------



## Edika (Nov 11, 2014)

Saw this thread and found the title a bit strange. Opened up and saw a brave kid getting better and playing with some of his favorite musicians then unfortunately I kept on reading. This made me sad but next time I feel bored I'll think of this and get off my fat ass and not waste time and life. 
RIP and thanks for motivating me further with your example!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## MistaSnowman (Nov 14, 2014)

Very few stories make me happy and sad at the same time. Needless to say, this is one of them. I remembered this thread when it first appeared and was amazed of the young man a) performing on stage in front of people and b) absolutely slaying said performance!!! As I read on, I was even more amazed by his courage throughout his last year on Earth. I did not 'know' this young man nor that I would pretend to know him, but this thread will forever be etched in my memory. RIP young Peyton and thank you for sharing your story!!!


----------



## slapnutz (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow, i dunno why I never noticed this thread up here. I remember reading his original post and watching him jam with Phil.

Holy shit man, this is sad stuff indeed but also puts things in perspective for me here sitting on my PC late at night looking for old Ibanez guitars and been annoyed I have to work tomorrow.

RIP little buddy and I hope we all show a bit more love and have more time for each other both here on SS and in our personal lives.

Peace out.


----------



## Fear (Nov 28, 2014)

Reminds me of how life can be so short and way too short for an awesome kid like this. It looked like he really worked hard at playing guitar and lived a full life until he passed. I'm glad he fulfilled one of his life long dreams, very inspiring.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 8, 2014)

Even if very late, I want to honour this little great kid with such strength and attitude.
I didn't met him here but that's heart wrecking.
Keep rockin' little bro!


----------



## jamesfarrell (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow, I saw that video a while back and didn't realize that kid was on here. RIP pal. People can hate on Phil all they want, he's a good guy.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 3, 2015)

Just paying my respects. Feeling way too hard right now.

Goodnight, sweet prince ;_;


----------



## aprilia4life (May 11, 2015)

Only just noticed this thread, put a tear in my eye. Thanks mods for the sticky. Good on you Peyton for living your life to the full.


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 7, 2015)

Keep rocking in the afterlife!


----------



## DLG (Oct 13, 2015)

damn, just saw this. heart-breaking. 

rest in peace, little dude.


----------



## erak (Dec 20, 2015)

This is truly touching.. I'm new here and sad to never have known him. What an inspiration.


----------



## hodorcore (Aug 11, 2016)

congrats!


----------



## Fraz666 (Aug 11, 2016)

R.I.P. Peyton, horns up for you


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 15, 2016)

Damn... Just now read this after a bit of browsing. I can't say anything that hasn't already been said. Rest little man. Play your heart out up there, dude.


----------



## OceanAnalog (Jan 16, 2017)

Charvel7string said:


> This may be old news but though id just post it on here today since i just got the news im in remission!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrTD7cDx6WI
> also its almost xmas this is from last year https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUTdqNAR3Ks



Amazing!


----------



## duffbeer33 (Feb 23, 2017)

Just saw this for the first time, amazing. RIP brother.


----------



## McKay (May 12, 2017)

Rest in peace, so heartbreaking.


----------



## coffeeflush (May 13, 2017)

Watched the clip right now. 
I raise my pick to thee
May you rest in peace


----------



## Stringee (May 25, 2017)

I've just seen this now. RIP brother


----------

